# [SOLVED] Blue Screen 0x000000D1



## dilian_traikov

h1 guys,

I saw that there was one or two threads like this but they are a little bit different so I decided to post this one.

Here are my computer details:
OS:Windows Vista Ultimate SP2;
Processor:Intel Core 2 Quad CPU Q8200
RAM:4GB
System type:32-bit OS

My computer is brand new.I bought it on Sunday with some programs installed from the guy I bought it from and I installed Fifa 09,Skype and utorrent.On the very next day I began encountering this problem.First I couldn't see what was on the screen because it disappeared in a flash but I turned off automatic restarart.So I saw the blue screen with: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL,0x000000D1,and the files weren't the same the two times I checked but the first time it was dxgkrnl.sys and the second tcpip.sys.

Here are the problem details from my last Shut down:

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.0.6002.2.2.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1026

Files that help describe the problem
Mini082709-01.dmp
sysdata.xml
Version.txt

View a temporary copy of these files
Warning: If a virus or other security threat caused the problem, opening a copy of the files could harm your computer.

Extra information about the problem
BCCode:	d1
BCP1:	00000000
BCP2:	00000002
BCP3:	00000001
BCP4:	82A6F591
OS Version:	6_0_6002
Service Pack:	2_0
Product:	256_1

So if anybody could help me with this I would be very thankful. ray:


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

Please follow these instructions. This will help to better assess the problem.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html


----------



## dilian_traikov

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

Here it is.


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

I found a bunch of goodies...



Code:


Event[9771]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting
  Date: 2009-08-24T15:09:49.000
  Event ID: 1001
  Task: N/A
  Level: Information
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: dido-PC
  Description: 
The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck.  The bugcheck was: 0x000000d1 (0x00000008, 0x00000002, 0x00000001, 0x82a7a51c). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP.

Event[9851]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting
  Date: 2009-08-24T15:06:38.000
  Event ID: 1001
  Task: N/A
  Level: Information
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: DIDO-PC
  Description: 
The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck.  The bugcheck was: 0x0000008e (0xc0000005, 0x81c767ef, 0xf590e914, 0x00000000). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP.

The only two bugchecks that I noticed are 0xc0000005 and 0xc00000D1.



Code:


Event[13033]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-Windows Defender
  Date: 2009-08-24T11:26:15.000
  Event ID: 3004
  Task: N/A
  Level: Warning
  Opcode: Info
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: dido-PC
  Description: 
Windows Defender Real-Time Protection agent has detected changes. Microsoft recommends you analyze the software that made these changes for potential risks. You can use information about how these programs operate to choose whether to allow them to run or remove them from your computer.  Allow changes only if you trust the program or the software publisher. Windows Defender can't undo changes that you allow.
 For more information please see the following:
Not Applicable
 	Scan ID: {21172058-38C6-4B70-BEE4-458B09246D0A}
 	User: dido-PC\dido
 	Name: Unknown
 	ID: 
 	Severity ID: 
 	Category ID: 
 	Path Found: clsid:HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\CLSID\{1E54D648-B804-468d-BC78-4AFFED8E262F};regkey:HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Code Store Database\Distribution Units\{1E54D648-B804-468d-BC78-4AFFED8E262F}\CONTAINS\FILES\\C:\Windows\Downloaded Program Files\sysreqlab_nvd.dll;regkey:HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Code Store Database\Distribution Units\{1E54D648-B804-468d-BC78-4AFFED8E262F};regkey:HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\TYPELIB\{65C2F0DD-70CE-4672-9EE2-8EB2123703FD}\1.0;regkey:HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\CLSID\{1E54D648-B804-468d-BC78-4AFFED8E262F};activex:HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Code Store Database\Distribution Units\{1E54D648-B804-468d-BC78-4AFFED8E262F};typelibversion:HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\TYPELIB\{65C2F0DD-70CE-4672-9EE2-8EB2123703FD}\1.0;typelib:HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\TYPELIB\{65C2F0DD-70CE-4672-9EE2-8EB2123703FD};file:C:\Windows\Downloaded Program Files\sysreqlab_nvd.dll
 	Alert Type: Unclassified software

And just below that...


Code:


Event[24633]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: USER32
  Date: 2009-08-22T17:46:58.000
  Event ID: 1074
  Task: N/A
  Level: Information
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: S-1-5-21-2609798900-2371662674-586177291-1000
  User Name: dido-PC\dido
  Computer: dido-PC
  Description: 
The process Explorer.EXE has initiated the restart of computer DIDO-PC on behalf of user dido-PC\dido for the following reason: Other (Unplanned)
 Reason Code: 0x0
 Shutdown Type: restart
 Comment: 

Event[24634]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Service Control Manager
  Date: 2009-08-22T17:46:03.000
  Event ID: 7030
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: dido-PC
  Description: 
The avast! Web Scanner service is marked as an interactive service.  However, the system is configured to not allow interactive services.  This service may not function properly.

Event[24635]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Service Control Manager
  Date: 2009-08-22T17:46:02.000
  Event ID: 7030
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: dido-PC
  Description: 
The avast! Mail Scanner service is marked as an interactive service.  However, the system is configured to not allow interactive services.  This service may not function properly.

Event[24636]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Service Control Manager
  Date: 2009-08-22T17:46:02.000
  Event ID: 7030
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: dido-PC
  Description: 
The avast! iAVS4 Control Service service is marked as an interactive service.  However, the system is configured to not allow interactive services.  This service may not function properly.

Event[24637]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Service Control Manager
  Date: 2009-08-22T17:46:02.000
  Event ID: 7030
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: dido-PC
  Description: 
The avast! Antivirus service is marked as an interactive service.  However, the system is configured to not allow interactive services.  This service may not function properly.

Event[24638]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Service Control Manager
  Date: 2009-08-22T17:44:42.000
  Event ID: 7000
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: dido-PC
  Description: 
The Windows Search service failed to start due to the following error: 
The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.

Event[24639]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Service Control Manager
  Date: 2009-08-22T17:44:42.000
  Event ID: 7009
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: dido-PC
  Description: 
A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the Windows Search service to connect.

Event[24640]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Service Control Manager
  Date: 2009-08-22T17:44:42.000
  Event ID: 7000
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: dido-PC
  Description: 
The Windows Search service failed to start due to the following error: 
The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.

Event[24641]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Service Control Manager
  Date: 2009-08-22T17:44:42.000
  Event ID: 7009
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: dido-PC
  Description: 
A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the Windows Search service to connect.
Event[24642]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Service Control Manager
  Date: 2009-08-22T17:44:42.000
  Event ID: 7036
  Task: N/A
  Level: Information
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: dido-PC
  Description: 
The Windows Search service entered the stopped state.

Event[24643]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
  Date: 2009-08-22T17:44:42.000
  Event ID: 10005
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: dido-PC
  Description: 
DCOM got error "1053" attempting to start the service WSearch with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{7D096C5F-AC08-4F1F-BEB7-5C22C517CE39}

Possible corrupt system drivers. Click Start>type "cmd">Right-click>Run as administrator. Type "sfc /scannow" (no quotes) and let it run. Let me know how that goes.


----------



## dilian_traikov

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

"Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of them.Details are included in the CBS.Log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. For example C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. The sysyem file repair changes will take effect after next reboot."

I guess you were pretty right  Just how do I fix the rest of the files?I opened C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log but I get an alert box with "Access is denied".


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

GREAT. Do you think that you could go get that log (C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log), zip it up and post it here?

What other files do you speak of?


----------



## dilian_traikov

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

Wow that was a very quick reply  I didn't have time to edit my last.Take a look at it and seriously thanks for replying so fast.

Edit: Well,it said in the cmd window that it couldn't fix some of the files.


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

I'm going to need that log in order to know which files couldn't be fixed... Try this to take ownership of that log: http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/67717-take-ownership-file.html

And no problem for the reply time, it's what I do :grin:


----------



## dilian_traikov

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

Well I tried everything but I can't manage to add it to an archive.So I just copied the text from the file to a new text document and saved it as CBS.log.Here is the archived file.


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

Hm...I'm not sure why that happened. How is the system running? Same errors?


----------



## dilian_traikov

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

Well,it last restarted today in 13:39 when the file was tcpip.sys.So I hope that I don't encounter this problem again.If I do I will post a reply with the error.And thanks a lot for your help


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

The fact that it hasn't restarted yet gives me a small amount of hope. Glad I could help


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

A clue to understanding the 100,000 lines in the cbs log - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/928228

Notice that the 2 bugchecks both have 0xc0000005 exceptions - eventhough they are different - 0x8e & 0xd1

NTSTATUS 0xc0000005 = memory access violation = something is interefering with a drivers access to an object causing a "access denied" error.

jcgriff2

p.s. As you found out, you must 1st copy the cbs log out of the \windows\logs\cbs directory because you don't have the necessary file permissions to create a [zip] file in that folde. That is normal for Vista.r 

.


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

Thanks for that article, JC. I'll look into it.


----------



## dilian_traikov

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

So how can we fix this 0xc0000005 error?


----------



## dilian_traikov

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

Just as I thought I had got rid of the problem,here it is againd.The file shown on the blue screen was dxgkrnl.sys yet again.Here are the problem details:



Code:


Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.0.6002.2.2.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1026

Files that help describe the problem (some files may no longer be available)
Mini082809-01.dmp
sysdata.xml
Version.txt

 View a temporary copy of these files
Warning: If a virus or other security threat caused the problem, opening a copy of the files could harm your computer.

Extra information about the problem
BCCode:	d1
BCP1:	0A0F3070
BCP2:	00000002
BCP3:	00000000
BCP4:	8F3234FE
OS Version:	6_0_6002
Service Pack:	2_0
Product:	256_1
Server information:	63cd460d-f96d-4004-b8ab-c4a6e8915d0b


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

...You're joking, right...

Could you please upload that minidump? Once again: http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html


----------



## dilian_traikov

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

Here you go.I hope you can solve this problem,although you already have done more than enough.Thanks again and good night. ray:


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

There's no minidump in there...

EDIT: I see in the problem details that you posted that you're on SP2?



Code:


Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.0.6002.2.2.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1026

Files that help describe the problem (some files may no longer be available)
Mini082809-01.dmp
sysdata.xml
Version.txt

 View a temporary copy of these files
Warning: If a virus or other security threat caused the problem, opening a copy of the files could harm your computer.

Extra information about the problem
BCCode:	d1
BCP1:	0A0F3070
BCP2:	00000002
BCP3:	00000000
BCP4:	8F3234FE[B]
OS Version:	6_0_6002
Service Pack:	2_0[/B]
Product:	256_1
Server information:	63cd460d-f96d-4004-b8ab-c4a6e8915d0b

I thought you removed it?


----------



## dilian_traikov

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

I thought you had seen it in my first post.I told you that I was on "Windows Vista Ultimate SP2".

Edit:Whre can I find the minidump?Like C:\Windows\minidump?If you want me to send you that folder it's a negative.Again access is denied and I can't even open the files in it.
Edit2 :I installed Windows Debug Toolkit and was able to archive the folder.Here it is.


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

No, I thought that you uninstalled it and then the system was working again.



Code:


DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0a0f3070, memory referenced
Arg2: 00000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: 8f3234fe, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from 81f50868
Unable to read MiSystemVaType memory at 81f30420
 0a0f3070 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
dxgkrnl!VidSchiSubmitMmIoFlipCommand+35d
8f3234fe 859488f4020000  test    dword ptr [eax+ecx*4+2F4h],edx

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1

PROCESS_NAME:  dwm.exe

TRAP_FRAME:  d68816d4 -- (.trap 0xffffffffd68816d4)
ErrCode = 00000000
eax=85079838 ebx=8794c008 ecx=00000000 edx=00000001 esi=8526bbe8 edi=88341e58
eip=8f3234fe esp=d6881748 ebp=d688178c iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00010202
dxgkrnl!VidSchiSubmitMmIoFlipCommand+0x35d:
8f3234fe 859488f4020000  test    dword ptr [eax+ecx*4+2F4h],edx ds:0023:85079b2c=????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 8f3234fe to 81e66fb9

STACK_TEXT:  
d68816d4 8f3234fe badb0d00 00000001 8794c300 nt!KiTrap0E+0x2e1
d688178c 8f340bab 00341e58 8794c008 d68817cc dxgkrnl!VidSchiSubmitMmIoFlipCommand+0x35d
d688179c 8f321758 88341e58 88341e58 84be1280 dxgkrnl!VidSchiSubmitQueueCommand+0x88
d68817cc 8f340aa7 8796a000 d68817f0 84be1280 dxgkrnl!VidSchiSubmitQueueCommandDirect+0x1ae
d68817f4 8f340739 01341e58 b2c8da68 d6881a30 dxgkrnl!VidSchiSubmitCommandPacketToQueue+0x171
d6881818 8f34326b 84be1280 d6881a30 b2c8da68 dxgkrnl!VidSchSubmitCommand+0x2bf
d68819b0 8f3467b5 00000000 8000f940 00000000 dxgkrnl!DXGCONTEXT::SubmitPresent+0x919
d6881ba4 8f346b23 b3af1bc8 00000000 59bbdf1f dxgkrnl!DXGCONTEXT::Present+0x1956
d6881d58 81e63c7a 00000037 0263f990 77d65e74 dxgkrnl!DxgkPresent+0x271
d6881d58 77d65e74 00000037 0263f990 77d65e74 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0x12a
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
0263f990 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0x77d65e74


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
dxgkrnl!VidSchiSubmitMmIoFlipCommand+35d
8f3234fe 859488f4020000  test    dword ptr [eax+ecx*4+2F4h],edx

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  dxgkrnl!VidSchiSubmitMmIoFlipCommand+35d

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: dxgkrnl

IMAGE_NAME:  dxgkrnl.sys

Try performing a System Restore: Start>type "System Restore" and select it. Choose a restore point that was made before you installed SP2 (preferably within the last week). 

This one's complaining about the driver dxgkrnl.sys, which is a DirectX driver.


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

I'd recommend running the System Restore first. If unsuccessful, it could very well be a memory problem.

Please download MemTest86: http://www.memtest86.com/
You need to burn it to a DVD with ISO burning software: www.imgburn.com
Boot from the CD and see how it goes.


----------



## dilian_traikov

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

Well I only have four availlable restore points and they are all from today :X
First one is from 1:38-Install:Windows Update
Second:11:16-Install:Installed Debugging Tools for Windows (x86)
The last two are from Call of Duty which I installed at 11:32 and I accidently gave it uninstall,so that is the last fourth restore point.


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

:/ Well the one for the Windows Update should be fine. But sure, give MemTest a shot.


----------



## dilian_traikov

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

I bought a CD-RW and downloaded the iso image from memtest86.com.I unzipped the file and then used PowerISO to burn the files to the CD.Then I started BIOS and tryed 3 different ways to start the memtest but with no luck.I didn't know which to be first so I tried the Floppy on the first three positions and the same thing on the CD-ROM.Please tell me what I am doing wrong because I'm not really sure what I have to do.


----------



## dilian_traikov

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

I found in a site that the Memory Diagnostics Tool is similar to the memtest so I ran it and it found no errors.


----------



## dilian_traikov

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

And what do you know here it came again.This time there wasn't a file listed,though.And here are the problem details.This time the error isn't d1 but only 1 :4-dontkno


Code:


Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.0.6002.2.2.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1026

Files that help describe the problem (some files may no longer be available)
Mini082809-02.dmp
sysdata.xml
Version.txt

 View a temporary copy of these files
Warning: If a virus or other security threat caused the problem, opening a copy of the files could harm your computer.

Extra information about the problem
BCCode:	1
BCP1:	0000114D
BCP2:	00000000
BCP3:	0000FFFF
BCP4:	00000000
OS Version:	6_0_6002
Service Pack:	2_0
Product:	256_1
Server information:	ce39d60f-32eb-4385-8911-1be057f470b0


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

Okay, fine. I'm putting and end to this. Please follow the instructions here; it will giver me all of the info on your system. http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/solved-blue-screen-0x000000d1-408520.html#post2314471

Sorry it's taking so long to fix.


----------



## dilian_traikov

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

What instructions?The link just sends me to the first page of this thread.


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

...Oops... Haha sorry about that. This page: *http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html*


----------



## dilian_traikov

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

Here you are.


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

Thank you. I'll be back in a bit.


----------



## Farkeman

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

is your pc overclocked ? if it is try to lower it a bit , had same problem ...


----------



## dilian_traikov

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

What do you mean by overclocked?And how do I lower it?


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

Actually, it may even be underclocked... That's a very good thought...To overclock a system means to raise the voltage on certain components to raise performance, but potentially hurt those components. Underclocking is usually accidental, but it can't damage system components. That would explain why changing the PSU didn't effect it.

I'm going to need the model number of your motherboard.


----------



## dilian_traikov

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

Well this must be a really stupid question for you but how/where can I find what it is?And could you give me some examples so I should know what name to give you.


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

Well, not necessarily the model number, but the name if that's all you can get?

Where'd you get it from?

You can run CPU-Z, available here: http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php

Click the *Mainboard *tab and check the manufacturer and model number.

EDIT: While you're in CPU-Z, check the *Core Voltage*, *Bus Speed* and *Clock Speed* on the CPU tab.

And don't worry about stupid questions, there's no such thing.


----------



## dilian_traikov

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

The manufacturer,as I though,is "ASUSTeK Computer INC." and the model-P5Q SE/R (Rev 1.xx).

Core Voltage is about 1.080 V;
Bus Speed is 333.1 MHz;
Core Speed (in Clocks section) is about 1998.2 MHz.


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

Please go to your system BIOS and go to the AI Tweaker utility, and make sure that all of the component settings are set to AUTO.

A voltage of 1.08 seems low...

EDIT: Try manually setting the *CPU Voltage* to 1.28v; leave everything else on AUTO.


----------



## dilian_traikov

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

Everything is on AUTO.Now I am going to set the Voltage.


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

Alright, keep me posted.

The automatic settings for your system may be lower than they should be.


----------



## dilian_traikov

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

I'm done


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

...How is it?


----------



## dilian_traikov

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

We will just have to wait.Last time it shut down was in 18:34.


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

Yesterday? Is that less often than before?


----------



## dilian_traikov

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

Nope-18:34 today.And again-no.Yesterday I had no problems from 13:39 to 1:28.


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

What time is it there...


----------



## dilian_traikov

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

Now it is 23:45.


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

That would explain it. Alright, just keep us posted here if anything goes wrong.


----------



## dilian_traikov

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

Here I am again  Last night I decided to uninstall ASUS Smart Doctor because it always gave me an alert to install GamerOSD and I decided that I don't really need it.But as it was just at about 80% I recieved a BSOD.Here is what it said:"A device driver attempting to corrupt the system has been caught.The faulty driver currently on the kernel stack must be replaced with a working version."The error code was 0x000000C4.Then I again tried to uninstall Smart Doctor and again-same BSOD.I did a little research and found out that many other users were complaining of it and other ASUS drivers.So I decided to uninstall all drivers that I downloaded from ASUS,following this article.And also I found that I had installed a driver(I don't know if this is a driver or a program) called "Cool & Quiet" just the night before I recieved my first blue screen.So l uninstalled that too hpoing to resolve the problem.

I don't know if that worked but today I got this error:0x0000001A and replacing the previous DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL there was this-MEMORY_MANAGEMENT.Any ideas :sigh:


----------



## dilian_traikov

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

Man what is wrong with this computer :X:X:X Now instead of MEMORY_MANAGEMENT where was BAD_POOL_CALLER and the error was 0x000000C2.


----------



## dilian_traikov

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

Now I'm almost absolutely sure that my ASUS drivers and utillities were causing the 0x000000D1 error.But I don't know what caused the last two errors.Especially the last one which now has occured for a third time.


----------



## dilian_traikov

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

I guess the problem really came from ASUS because I haven't recieved 0x000000D1 since I uninstalled all drivers and utillities.But I have been getting some errors like the ones in my last two post and today while running Advanced Vista Optimizer I twice revieved this error - 0x000000E6.I tried running vista optimizer because my computer started to run slower and my games shatters(I can't think of the word in english) and they didn't do that before(not all of them but 2-3).And I ran the perfmon and look at this :sigh: http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/8194/16372255.th.jpg
I'm really thinking of going back to windows xp because my last computer was on xp and it didn't give me problems like these.The person who built my computer said that the computer would run better on vista but if this is better I don't want to think how my computer would run in a year or two on xp...


----------



## usasma

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

Please zip up and upload the latest memory dump files (from 8/27 until the present).
You'll find them at C:\Windows\Minidump.
Then just upload/attach the .zip file to your next post.

In particular, the 0x000000E6 error is most likely to point to the offending driver.


----------



## dilian_traikov

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

In the minidump folder unfortunately I only found two files from today.Here they are.There is another minidump for 27,28/08 you can download it from the first page of the thread.


----------



## usasma

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

It's most likely that your Intel network adapter driver that's causing it (but not entirely certain - read on for more details).

Please download the latest version of the driver from the Intel website.
Then uninstall the current driver
Then install the freshly downloaded one.
Then test for further BSOD's

You also have outdated Asus utilities on your system (Asus PC Probe, or Asus AI Suite). Please update them from the Asus website as they have some issues that are known to cause BSOD's.

Two causes in the dump files:
PCIDEX.sys - PCI IDE Bus Driver Extension (part of Windows)
e100b325.sys - Intel(R) PRO/100 Adapter NDIS 5.1 driver

As these are both Driver Verifier enabled dumps, I'm concerned about the PCIDEX.sys error - it doesn't appear related (in any way) to the network drivers. As such, I'd have to suspect that there may be another problem with the system (which could result in BSOD's).

I would suggest continuing to run Driver Verifier for at least 24 hours after updating the stuff that I mention above. Please change the settings to verify *ALL* drivers (this may slow your system down). If you don't get any BSOD's, then go ahead and turn Driver Verifier off. If you do get BSOD's, please upload them for us to have a look at.

Here's the memory dump files:


Code:


Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR-RC1-Desktop\TempDUMP\DATA\01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6002 (Service Pack 2) MP (4 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 6002.18005.x86fre.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x81e36000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x81f4dc70
Debug session time: Sun Aug 30 06:04:20.164 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 10:53:14.938
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.............
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck E6, {f, 0, 0, 0}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\e100b325.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for e100b325.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for e100b325.sys
Probably caused by : e100b325.sys ( e100b325+19a06 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !thread;!analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;.logclose;q
GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from 81f6d86c
THREAD 9b5195b0  Cid 09f4.1180  Teb: 7ffdd000 Win32Thread: f9c42840 RUNNING on processor 2
IRP List:
    Unable to read nt!_IRP @ dde12c10
Not impersonating
GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from 81f45394
Owning Process            8a963d90       Image:         SpybotSD.exe
Attached Process          N/A            Image:         N/A
ffdf0000: Unable to get shared data
Wait Start TickCount      2512479      
Context Switch Count      3700850             
ReadMemory error: Cannot get nt!KeMaximumIncrement value.
UserTime                  00:00:00.000
KernelTime                00:00:00.000
Win32 Start Address 0x0455a35c
Stack Init b2af5000 Current b2af4220 Base b2af5000 Limit b2af2000 Call 0
Priority 11 BasePriority 8 PriorityDecrement 2 IoPriority 2 PagePriority 5
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
85936df4 821205a7 000000e6 0000000f 00000000 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
85936e14 8211ee7e 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x32
85936e30 8211ecfc 9ad90898 9ad90868 00000000 nt!VfAssert+0xa9
85936e44 8211e1b9 984be000 00003000 9bbf6ef0 nt!ViCheckPadding+0xef
85936e60 8211d97f 8b303630 97c3cf98 88ec3468 nt!ViFreeMapRegisterFile+0xa2
85936e80 847408c6 8b303750 00000003 00000001 nt!VfPutScatterGatherList+0xf0
85936e9c 8474624d 8ad76438 88ec3468 8eece728 ndis!ndisMFreeSGList+0x2d (FPO: [2,0,0])
85936ebc 8e4d4a06 8ad76438 88ec3468 00000000 ndis!ndisMSendCompleteX+0x6c (FPO: [3,2,0])
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
85936ef8 8e4d5375 013f2000 013f3a60 00000020 e100b325+0x19a06
85936f20 8e4c6484 00000000 8eece58c 8ad76438 e100b325+0x1a375
85936f44 84742af5 00ece198 8eece58c 8ad76438 e100b325+0xb484
85936f68 846a876e 8eece5a0 00ece58c 00000000 ndis!ndisMDpcX+0x7c (FPO: [4,3,4])
85936f88 81ee06a2 8eece5a0 8eece58c 00000000 ndis!ndis5InterruptDpc+0x95 (FPO: [4,0,0])
85936ff4 81ede2d5 b2af4444 00000000 00000000 nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x147
85936ff8 b2af4444 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiDispatchInterrupt+0x45 (FPO: [Uses EBP] [0,0,1])
81ede2d5 00000000 0000001b 00c7850f bb830000 0xb2af4444

*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_VERIFIER_DMA_VIOLATION (e6)
An illegal DMA operation was attempted by a driver being verified.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000f, Boundary overrun. Driver or DMA hardware has
	written outside of its allocation.
Arg2: 00000000
Arg3: 00000000
Arg4: 00000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xE6

PROCESS_NAME:  SpybotSD.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 821205a7 to 81f03b0d

STACK_TEXT:  
85936df4 821205a7 000000e6 0000000f 00000000 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
85936e14 8211ee7e 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x32
85936e30 8211ecfc 9ad90898 9ad90868 00000000 nt!VfAssert+0xa9
85936e44 8211e1b9 984be000 00003000 9bbf6ef0 nt!ViCheckPadding+0xef
85936e60 8211d97f 8b303630 97c3cf98 88ec3468 nt!ViFreeMapRegisterFile+0xa2
85936e80 847408c6 8b303750 00000003 00000001 nt!VfPutScatterGatherList+0xf0
85936e9c 8474624d 8ad76438 88ec3468 8eece728 ndis!ndisMFreeSGList+0x2d
85936ebc 8e4d4a06 8ad76438 88ec3468 00000000 ndis!ndisMSendCompleteX+0x6c
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
85936ef8 8e4d5375 013f2000 013f3a60 00000020 e100b325+0x19a06
85936f20 8e4c6484 00000000 8eece58c 8ad76438 e100b325+0x1a375
85936f44 84742af5 00ece198 8eece58c 8ad76438 e100b325+0xb484
85936f68 846a876e 8eece5a0 00ece58c 00000000 ndis!ndisMDpcX+0x7c
85936f88 81ee06a2 8eece5a0 8eece58c 00000000 ndis!ndis5InterruptDpc+0x95
85936ff4 81ede2d5 b2af4444 00000000 00000000 nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x147
85936ff8 b2af4444 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiDispatchInterrupt+0x45
81ede2d5 00000000 0000001b 00c7850f bb830000 0xb2af4444


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
e100b325+19a06
8e4d4a06 ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  8

SYMBOL_NAME:  e100b325+19a06

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: e100b325

IMAGE_NAME:  e100b325.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  473de72c

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xE6_VRF_e100b325+19a06

BUCKET_ID:  0xE6_VRF_e100b325+19a06

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

eax=85917120 ebx=00000000 ecx=81f36200 edx=0000018c esi=8591713c edi=00000000
eip=81f03b0d esp=85936dd8 ebp=85936df4 iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00000206
nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e:
81f03b0d 8be5            mov     esp,ebp
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
85936df4 821205a7 000000e6 0000000f 00000000 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
85936e14 8211ee7e 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x32
85936e30 8211ecfc 9ad90898 9ad90868 00000000 nt!VfAssert+0xa9
85936e44 8211e1b9 984be000 00003000 9bbf6ef0 nt!ViCheckPadding+0xef
85936e60 8211d97f 8b303630 97c3cf98 88ec3468 nt!ViFreeMapRegisterFile+0xa2
85936e80 847408c6 8b303750 00000003 00000001 nt!VfPutScatterGatherList+0xf0
85936e9c 8474624d 8ad76438 88ec3468 8eece728 ndis!ndisMFreeSGList+0x2d (FPO: [2,0,0])
85936ebc 8e4d4a06 8ad76438 88ec3468 00000000 ndis!ndisMSendCompleteX+0x6c (FPO: [3,2,0])
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
85936ef8 8e4d5375 013f2000 013f3a60 00000020 e100b325+0x19a06
85936f20 8e4c6484 00000000 8eece58c 8ad76438 e100b325+0x1a375
85936f44 84742af5 00ece198 8eece58c 8ad76438 e100b325+0xb484
85936f68 846a876e 8eece5a0 00ece58c 00000000 ndis!ndisMDpcX+0x7c (FPO: [4,3,4])
85936f88 81ee06a2 8eece5a0 8eece58c 00000000 ndis!ndis5InterruptDpc+0x95 (FPO: [4,0,0])
85936ff4 81ede2d5 b2af4444 00000000 00000000 nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x147
85936ff8 b2af4444 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiDispatchInterrupt+0x45 (FPO: [Uses EBP] [0,0,1])
81ede2d5 00000000 0000001b 00c7850f bb830000 0xb2af4444
start    end        module name
8040d000 80414000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Apr 11 02:25:29 2009 (49E037D9)
80414000 80484000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Apr 11 02:23:19 2009 (49E03757)
80484000 80495000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Apr 11 02:25:32 2009 (49E037DC)
80495000 8049d000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Sat Jan 19 02:27:15 2008 (4791A653)
8049d000 804de000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Apr 11 00:13:51 2009 (49E018FF)
804de000 805be000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Apr 11 02:25:22 2009 (49E037D2)
805be000 805ce000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 00:34:27 2008 (47918BE3)
80609000 80685000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:21 2008 (47919015)
80685000 80692000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
80692000 806d8000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:19:03 2009 (49E01A37)
806d8000 806e1000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:08 2008 (47919044)
806e1000 806e9000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:51 2008 (47918B83)
806e9000 80710000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:19:16 2009 (49E01A44)
80710000 8071f000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:19 2009 (49E01EF7)
8071f000 8072e000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:51 2008 (47918F7F)
8072e000 80778000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:25 2009 (49E01EFD)
80778000 8077f000   pciide   pciide.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:39:10 2009 (49E01EEE)
8077f000 8078d000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
8078d000 8079d000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:13 2008 (47918F59)
8079d000 807a5000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
807a5000 807c3000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:39:10 2009 (49E01EEE)
807c3000 807f5000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:13:59 2009 (49E01907)
807f5000 807fe200   PxHelp20 PxHelp20.sys Wed Mar 12 21:57:44 2008 (47D88A18)
81e03000 81e36000   hal      halmacpi.dll Sat Apr 11 00:13:13 2009 (49E018D9)
81e36000 821ef000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Sat Apr 11 00:16:30 2009 (49E0199E)
84605000 84676000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jun 15 08:48:53 2009 (4A364335)
84676000 84781000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:45:52 2009 (49E02080)
84781000 847ac000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:37:32 2009 (49E01E8C)
847ac000 847e7000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Apr 11 00:46:21 2009 (49E0209D)
847e7000 847fc000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:46:40 2009 (49E020B0)
84807000 848ef000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:46:42 2009 (49E020B2)
848ef000 8490a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Apr 11 00:45:42 2009 (49E02076)
84926000 84931000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
84931000 8493a000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
8493a000 84949000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918A38)
84949000 849e8000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:23:43 2009 (49E01B4F)
849e8000 849fc000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:34 2008 (47919112)
84a03000 84b13000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:14:34 2009 (49E0192A)
84b13000 84b4c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:37 2009 (49E01F09)
84b4c000 84b54000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:29:17 2007 (467B17DD)
84b54000 84b63000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:14:12 2009 (49E01914)
84b63000 84b8a000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:40:12 2009 (49E01F2C)
84b8a000 84bae000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:13:03 2009 (49E018CF)
84bae000 84bbf000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:39:14 2009 (49E01EF2)
84bbf000 84be0000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Apr 11 00:39:05 2009 (49E01EE9)
84be0000 84be9000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:50:29 2008 (47918FA5)
8da0a000 8e16b5c0   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Fri Mar 27 14:52:31 2009 (49CD206F)
8e16c000 8e16d040   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Fri Mar 27 14:16:24 2009 (49CD17F8)
8e16e000 8e17a000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Apr 11 00:22:43 2009 (49E01B13)
8e17a000 8e185000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:20 2008 (47919050)
8e185000 8e1c3000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:42:55 2009 (49E01FCF)
8e1c3000 8e1d2000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:52 2009 (49E01FCC)
8e1d2000 8e1f5000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:46:31 2009 (49E020A7)
8e405000 8e492000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Apr 11 00:42:41 2009 (49E01FC1)
8e492000 8e4aa000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:39:17 2009 (49E01EF5)
8e4aa000 8e4bb000   L1E60x86 L1E60x86.sys Mon Apr 27 03:18:29 2009 (49F55C45)
8e4bb000 8e4e1c00   e100b325 e100b325.sys Fri Nov 16 13:53:32 2007 (473DE72C)
8e4e2000 8e4ed000   fdc      fdc.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:49:37 2008 (47918F71)
8e4ed000 8e4f5000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed Oct 18 01:44:46 2006 (4535BF4E)
8e4f5000 8e508000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:17 2008 (47918F5D)
8e508000 8e513000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8e513000 8e51e000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8e51e000 8e538000   serial   serial.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:34 2008 (47918F6E)
8e538000 8e542000   serenum  serenum.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:49:29 2008 (47918F69)
8e542000 8e545200   EIO      EIO.sys      Tue Oct 16 09:53:40 2007 (4714C264)
8e546000 8e575000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:40:07 2009 (49E01F27)
8e575000 8e5b6000   storport storport.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:19 2009 (49E01EF7)
8e5b6000 8e5c1000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 00:57:10 2008 (47919136)
8e5c1000 8e5d8000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)
8e5d8000 8e5e3000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:24 2008 (47919108)
8e5e3000 8e5f2000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Apr 11 00:46:30 2009 (49E020A6)
8e809000 8e892000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:52:32 2009 (49E02210)
8e892000 8e8a2000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:51:14 2009 (49E021C2)
8e8a2000 8e8a3380   swenum   swenum.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:20 2008 (47918F60)
8e8a4000 8e8ce000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Apr 11 00:38:47 2009 (49E01ED7)
8e8ce000 8e8d8000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:55 2008 (47918B87)
8e8d8000 8e8e5000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)
8e8e5000 8e91a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:43:14 2009 (49E01FE2)
8e91a000 8e924000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:37 2008 (47918F71)
8e924000 8e935000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:56:28 2008 (4791910C)
8e935000 8e967000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:45:35 2009 (49E0206F)
8e967000 8e97d000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:45:51 2009 (49E0207F)
8e97d000 8e98b000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:45 2008 (479190E1)
8e98b000 8e99e000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8e99e000 8e9da000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:14:26 2009 (49E01922)
98c00000 98c0a000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
98c0d000 98eab540   RTKVHDA  RTKVHDA.sys  Tue Aug 18 05:30:35 2009 (4A8A74BB)
98eac000 98ed9000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:48 2009 (49E01FC8)
98ed9000 98efe000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:53:02 2008 (47919E4E)
98efe000 98f07000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:27:57 2008 (47918A5D)
98f07000 98f0e000   Null     Null.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:12 2008 (47918F58)
98f0e000 98f15000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:10 2008 (47918F56)
98f15000 98f21000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:52:06 2008 (47919006)
98f21000 98f42000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:52:10 2008 (4791900A)
98f42000 98f4a000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:01:08 2008 (47919224)
98f4a000 98f52000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:01:09 2008 (47919225)
98f52000 98f5d000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:28:08 2008 (47918A68)
98f5d000 98f6b000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Apr 11 00:14:01 2009 (49E01909)
98f6b000 98f74000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
98f74000 98f8a000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:45:56 2009 (49E02084)
98f8a000 98f9e000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:45:22 2009 (49E02062)
98f9e000 98fa82c0   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Mon Aug 17 12:04:38 2009 (4A897F96)
98fa9000 98ff1000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:47:01 2009 (49E020C5)
98ff1000 98ff4b20   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Mon Aug 17 12:04:27 2009 (4A897F8B)
98ff5000 98ffc840   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Jan 20 02:07:58 2008 (4792F34E)
9a200000 9a25b000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:14:49 2009 (49E01939)
9a25b000 9a272000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:14:12 2009 (49E01914)
9a272000 9a293000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Aug 11 06:28:30 2009 (4A8147CE)
9a293000 9a294440   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Mon Dec 17 04:10:20 2007 (47663CFC)
9a295000 9a2a2000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:12 2009 (49E01EF0)
9a2a2000 9a2ad000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
9a2ad000 9a2b5000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
9a2b5000 9a2c6000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Sat Jan 19 00:27:05 2008 (47918A29)
9a2c6000 9a2d0000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:36:12 2008 (47918C4C)
9a2d0000 9a2df000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
9a2df000 9a2fa000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:30:35 2008 (47918AFB)
9a2fa000 9a311000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Aug 11 06:28:05 2009 (4A8147B5)
9a311000 9a319000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Tue Aug 11 06:28:20 2009 (4A8147C4)
9a319000 9a329000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
9a329000 9a33c000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
9a33c000 9a3ec000   spsys    spsys.sys    Tue Mar 10 13:10:28 2009 (49B69F04)
a3460000 a3662000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Apr 21 07:39:34 2009 (49EDB076)
a3680000 a3689000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
a36a0000 a36ae000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Apr 11 02:22:03 2009 (49E0370B)
b3204000 b326f000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:45:29 2009 (49E02069)
b326f000 b328c000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:15:01 2009 (49E01945)
b328c000 b32a5000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:26 2008 (47918A7A)
b32a5000 b32ba000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:45 2008 (479190A5)
b32ba000 b32db000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:14:39 2009 (49E0192F)
b32db000 b32fa000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:14:27 2009 (49E01923)
b32fa000 b3333000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Apr 11 00:14:34 2009 (49E0192A)
b3333000 b334b000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Apr 11 00:14:28 2009 (49E01924)
b334b000 b3372000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:15:02 2009 (49E01946)
b3372000 b33be000   srv      srv.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:15:17 2009 (49E01955)
b33be000 b33cee80   adfs     adfs.SYS     Thu Aug 14 10:57:15 2008 (48A447CB)
b33d3000 b33e9000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:28:02 2008 (47918A62)
b920a000 b92e8000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:55:32 2006 (453C8384)
b92e8000 b92f2000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
b92f2000 b92fe000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Apr 11 00:46:06 2009 (49E0208E)
b92fe000 b9339000   udfs     udfs.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:13:59 2009 (49E01907)
b9339000 b9361000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:13:52 2009 (49E01900)

Unloaded modules:
b9361000 b93bf000   eeCtrl.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
b33cf000 b33d3000   cpuz132_x32.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
84be9000 84bf6000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8490a000 84915000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
84bf6000 84bfe000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
84915000 84926000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start    end        module name
80692000 806d8000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:19:03 2009 (49E01A37)
b33be000 b33cee80   adfs     adfs.SYS     Thu Aug 14 10:57:15 2008 (48A447CB)
98fa9000 98ff1000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:47:01 2009 (49E020C5)
8e4ed000 8e4f5000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed Oct 18 01:44:46 2006 (4535BF4E)
9a293000 9a294440   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Mon Dec 17 04:10:20 2007 (47663CFC)
9a311000 9a319000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Tue Aug 11 06:28:20 2009 (4A8147C4)
9a2fa000 9a311000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Aug 11 06:28:05 2009 (4A8147B5)
98ff1000 98ff4b20   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Mon Aug 17 12:04:27 2009 (4A897F8B)
9a272000 9a293000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Aug 11 06:28:30 2009 (4A8147CE)
98f9e000 98fa82c0   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Mon Aug 17 12:04:38 2009 (4A897F96)
8079d000 807a5000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
807a5000 807c3000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:39:10 2009 (49E01EEE)
98f0e000 98f15000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:10 2008 (47918F56)
80495000 8049d000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Sat Jan 19 02:27:15 2008 (4791A653)
b328c000 b32a5000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:26 2008 (47918A7A)
a36a0000 a36ae000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Apr 11 02:22:03 2009 (49E0370B)
b33d3000 b33e9000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:28:02 2008 (47918A62)
8e492000 8e4aa000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:39:17 2009 (49E01EF5)
804de000 805be000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Apr 11 02:25:22 2009 (49E037D2)
84bbf000 84be0000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Apr 11 00:39:05 2009 (49E01EE9)
8049d000 804de000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Apr 11 00:13:51 2009 (49E018FF)
9a295000 9a2a2000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:12 2009 (49E01EF0)
84be0000 84be9000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:50:29 2008 (47918FA5)
9a200000 9a25b000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:14:49 2009 (49E01939)
9a25b000 9a272000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:14:12 2009 (49E01914)
84bae000 84bbf000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:39:14 2009 (49E01EF2)
98ed9000 98efe000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:53:02 2008 (47919E4E)
9a2ad000 9a2b5000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
9a2a2000 9a2ad000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
9a2b5000 9a2c6000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Sat Jan 19 00:27:05 2008 (47918A29)
9a2c6000 9a2d0000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:36:12 2008 (47918C4C)
84949000 849e8000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:23:43 2009 (49E01B4F)
8e4bb000 8e4e1c00   e100b325 e100b325.sys Fri Nov 16 13:53:32 2007 (473DE72C)
84b63000 84b8a000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:40:12 2009 (49E01F2C)
8e542000 8e545200   EIO      EIO.sys      Tue Oct 16 09:53:40 2007 (4714C264)
b9339000 b9361000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:13:52 2009 (49E01900)
8e4e2000 8e4ed000   fdc      fdc.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:49:37 2008 (47918F71)
805be000 805ce000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 00:34:27 2008 (47918BE3)
8e91a000 8e924000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:37 2008 (47918F71)
807c3000 807f5000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:13:59 2009 (49E01907)
98efe000 98f07000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:27:57 2008 (47918A5D)
84b8a000 84bae000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:13:03 2009 (49E018CF)
848ef000 8490a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Apr 11 00:45:42 2009 (49E02076)
81e03000 81e36000   hal      halmacpi.dll Sat Apr 11 00:13:13 2009 (49E018D9)
8e405000 8e492000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Apr 11 00:42:41 2009 (49E01FC1)
b3204000 b326f000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:45:29 2009 (49E02069)
8e4f5000 8e508000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:17 2008 (47918F5D)
8493a000 84949000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918A38)
8e508000 8e513000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8040d000 80414000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Apr 11 02:25:29 2009 (49E037D9)
8e8a4000 8e8ce000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Apr 11 00:38:47 2009 (49E01ED7)
84605000 84676000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jun 15 08:48:53 2009 (4A364335)
8e4aa000 8e4bb000   L1E60x86 L1E60x86.sys Mon Apr 27 03:18:29 2009 (49F55C45)
9a319000 9a329000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
9a2df000 9a2fa000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:30:35 2008 (47918AFB)
80414000 80484000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Apr 11 02:23:19 2009 (49E03757)
9a2d0000 9a2df000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
8e513000 8e51e000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8078d000 8079d000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:13 2008 (47918F59)
b32a5000 b32ba000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:45 2008 (479190A5)
b32ba000 b32db000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:14:39 2009 (49E0192F)
b32db000 b32fa000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:14:27 2009 (49E01923)
b32fa000 b3333000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Apr 11 00:14:34 2009 (49E0192A)
b3333000 b334b000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Apr 11 00:14:28 2009 (49E01924)
98f52000 98f5d000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:28:08 2008 (47918A68)
806e1000 806e9000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:51 2008 (47918B83)
8e546000 8e575000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:40:07 2009 (49E01F27)
84781000 847ac000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:37:32 2009 (49E01E8C)
8e8ce000 8e8d8000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:55 2008 (47918B87)
84b54000 84b63000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:14:12 2009 (49E01914)
84676000 84781000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:45:52 2009 (49E02080)
8e5d8000 8e5e3000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:24 2008 (47919108)
8e1d2000 8e1f5000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:46:31 2009 (49E020A7)
8e924000 8e935000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:56:28 2008 (4791910C)
8e97d000 8e98b000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:45 2008 (479190E1)
8e935000 8e967000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:45:35 2009 (49E0206F)
847ac000 847e7000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Apr 11 00:46:21 2009 (49E0209D)
98f5d000 98f6b000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Apr 11 00:14:01 2009 (49E01909)
98c00000 98c0a000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
81e36000 821ef000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Sat Apr 11 00:16:30 2009 (49E0199E)
84a03000 84b13000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:14:34 2009 (49E0192A)
98f07000 98f0e000   Null     Null.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:12 2008 (47918F58)
8e16c000 8e16d040   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Fri Mar 27 14:16:24 2009 (49CD17F8)
8da0a000 8e16b5c0   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Fri Mar 27 14:52:31 2009 (49CD206F)
8e967000 8e97d000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:45:51 2009 (49E0207F)
80710000 8071f000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:19 2009 (49E01EF7)
806e9000 80710000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:19:16 2009 (49E01A44)
80778000 8077f000   pciide   pciide.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:39:10 2009 (49E01EEE)
8077f000 8078d000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
b920a000 b92e8000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:55:32 2006 (453C8384)
98eac000 98ed9000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:48 2009 (49E01FC8)
80484000 80495000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Apr 11 02:25:32 2009 (49E037DC)
807f5000 807fe200   PxHelp20 PxHelp20.sys Wed Mar 12 21:57:44 2008 (47D88A18)
98f6b000 98f74000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8e5c1000 8e5d8000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)
8e5e3000 8e5f2000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Apr 11 00:46:30 2009 (49E020A6)
849e8000 849fc000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:34 2008 (47919112)
847e7000 847fc000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:46:40 2009 (49E020B0)
8e99e000 8e9da000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:14:26 2009 (49E01922)
98f42000 98f4a000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:01:08 2008 (47919224)
8e809000 8e892000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:52:32 2009 (49E02210)
98f4a000 98f52000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:01:09 2008 (47919225)
9a329000 9a33c000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
98c0d000 98eab540   RTKVHDA  RTKVHDA.sys  Tue Aug 18 05:30:35 2009 (4A8A74BB)
98ff5000 98ffc840   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Jan 20 02:07:58 2008 (4792F34E)
b92e8000 b92f2000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
8e538000 8e542000   serenum  serenum.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:49:29 2008 (47918F69)
8e51e000 8e538000   serial   serial.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:34 2008 (47918F6E)
98f8a000 98f9e000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:45:22 2009 (49E02062)
84b4c000 84b54000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:29:17 2007 (467B17DD)
9a33c000 9a3ec000   spsys    spsys.sys    Tue Mar 10 13:10:28 2009 (49B69F04)
b3372000 b33be000   srv      srv.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:15:17 2009 (49E01955)
b334b000 b3372000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:15:02 2009 (49E01946)
b326f000 b328c000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:15:01 2009 (49E01945)
8e575000 8e5b6000   storport storport.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:19 2009 (49E01EF7)
8e8a2000 8e8a3380   swenum   swenum.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:20 2008 (47918F60)
84807000 848ef000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:46:42 2009 (49E020B2)
b92f2000 b92fe000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Apr 11 00:46:06 2009 (49E0208E)
8e5b6000 8e5c1000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 00:57:10 2008 (47919136)
98f74000 98f8a000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:45:56 2009 (49E02084)
8e892000 8e8a2000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:51:14 2009 (49E021C2)
a3680000 a3689000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
84931000 8493a000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
84926000 84931000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
b92fe000 b9339000   udfs     udfs.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:13:59 2009 (49E01907)
8e8d8000 8e8e5000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)
8e1c3000 8e1d2000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:52 2009 (49E01FCC)
8e8e5000 8e91a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:43:14 2009 (49E01FE2)
8e185000 8e1c3000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:42:55 2009 (49E01FCF)
8e17a000 8e185000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:20 2008 (47919050)
98f15000 98f21000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:52:06 2008 (47919006)
98f21000 98f42000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:52:10 2008 (4791900A)
8071f000 8072e000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:51 2008 (47918F7F)
8072e000 80778000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:25 2009 (49E01EFD)
84b13000 84b4c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:37 2009 (49E01F09)
8e98b000 8e99e000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8e16e000 8e17a000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Apr 11 00:22:43 2009 (49E01B13)
80609000 80685000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:21 2008 (47919015)
80685000 80692000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
a3460000 a3662000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Apr 21 07:39:34 2009 (49EDB076)
806d8000 806e1000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:08 2008 (47919044)

Unloaded modules:
b9361000 b93bf000   eeCtrl.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
b33cf000 b33d3000   cpuz132_x32.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
84be9000 84bf6000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8490a000 84915000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
84bf6000 84bfe000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
84915000 84926000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 000000E6
Arguments 0000000f 00000000 00000000 00000000
Closing open log file C:\Users\FUBAR-RC1-Desktop\TempDUMP\DATA\$99-dbug.txt

.
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
.
Opened log file 'C:\Users\FUBAR-RC1-Desktop\TempDUMP\DATA\$99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR-RC1-Desktop\TempDUMP\DATA\02.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6002 (Service Pack 2) MP (4 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 6002.18005.x86fre.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x81e51000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x81f68c70
Debug session time: Sun Aug 30 09:07:18.759 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:01:47.947
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.............
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck E6, {f, 0, 0, 0}

Probably caused by : PCIIDEX.SYS ( PCIIDEX!BmFlush+2a )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !thread;!analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;.logclose;q
GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from 81f8886c
THREAD a20f8d78  Cid 0720.022c  Teb: 7ff99000 Win32Thread: ff6a5ce0 RUNNING on processor 0
Not impersonating
GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from 81f60394
Owning Process            9a091b40       Image:         ashServ.exe
Attached Process          N/A            Image:         N/A
ffdf0000: Unable to get shared data
Wait Start TickCount      699221       
Context Switch Count      4291980             
ReadMemory error: Cannot get nt!KeMaximumIncrement value.
UserTime                  00:00:00.000
KernelTime                00:00:00.000
Win32 Start Address 0x00407630
Stack Init 98c08000 Current 98c078cc Base 98c08000 Limit 98c05000 Call 0
Priority 12 BasePriority 4 PriorityDecrement 0 IoPriority 0 PagePriority 1
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
8039de4c 8213b5a7 000000e6 0000000f 00000000 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
8039de6c 82139e7e 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x32
8039de88 82139cfc 8125c7ec 8125c668 00000000 nt!VfAssert+0xa9
8039de9c 821391b9 87e64000 00003000 8b30b544 nt!ViCheckPadding+0xef
8039deb8 8213897f 875fedd8 8b30b4e8 8b30b76c nt!ViFreeMapRegisterFile+0xa2
8039ded8 807820d8 875feef8 00000020 8039de00 nt!VfPutScatterGatherList+0xf0
8039def4 807ae99c 889fd0e8 8b30b4e8 892a4201 PCIIDEX!BmFlush+0x2a (FPO: [3,0,0])
8039df0c 807aee31 892a30e0 8b30b4e8 892a4201 ataport!IdeFlushScatterGatherList+0x24 (FPO: [3,0,4])
8039df34 807af12d 892a30e0 8b30b4e8 81f49920 ataport!IdeProcessCompletedRequests+0x5f (FPO: [2,2,4])
8039df88 81efb6a2 892a309c 892a3028 00000000 ataport!IdePortCompletionDpc+0xab (FPO: [4,15,0])
8039dff4 81ef92d5 98c078ec 00000000 00000000 nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x147
8039dff8 98c078ec 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiDispatchInterrupt+0x45 (FPO: [Uses EBP] [0,0,1])
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
81ef92d5 00000000 0000001b 00c7850f bb830000 0x98c078ec

*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_VERIFIER_DMA_VIOLATION (e6)
An illegal DMA operation was attempted by a driver being verified.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000f, Boundary overrun. Driver or DMA hardware has
	written outside of its allocation.
Arg2: 00000000
Arg3: 00000000
Arg4: 00000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xE6

PROCESS_NAME:  ashServ.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 8213b5a7 to 81f1eb0d

STACK_TEXT:  
8039de4c 8213b5a7 000000e6 0000000f 00000000 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
8039de6c 82139e7e 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x32
8039de88 82139cfc 8125c7ec 8125c668 00000000 nt!VfAssert+0xa9
8039de9c 821391b9 87e64000 00003000 8b30b544 nt!ViCheckPadding+0xef
8039deb8 8213897f 875fedd8 8b30b4e8 8b30b76c nt!ViFreeMapRegisterFile+0xa2
8039ded8 807820d8 875feef8 00000020 8039de00 nt!VfPutScatterGatherList+0xf0
8039def4 807ae99c 889fd0e8 8b30b4e8 892a4201 PCIIDEX!BmFlush+0x2a
8039df0c 807aee31 892a30e0 8b30b4e8 892a4201 ataport!IdeFlushScatterGatherList+0x24
8039df34 807af12d 892a30e0 8b30b4e8 81f49920 ataport!IdeProcessCompletedRequests+0x5f
8039df88 81efb6a2 892a309c 892a3028 00000000 ataport!IdePortCompletionDpc+0xab
8039dff4 81ef92d5 98c078ec 00000000 00000000 nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x147
8039dff8 98c078ec 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiDispatchInterrupt+0x45
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
81ef92d5 00000000 0000001b 00c7850f bb830000 0x98c078ec


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
PCIIDEX!BmFlush+2a
807820d8 832600          and     dword ptr [esi],0

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  6

SYMBOL_NAME:  PCIIDEX!BmFlush+2a

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: PCIIDEX

IMAGE_NAME:  PCIIDEX.SYS

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  49e01eed

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xE6_VRF_PCIIDEX!BmFlush+2a

BUCKET_ID:  0xE6_VRF_PCIIDEX!BmFlush+2a

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

eax=81f49920 ebx=00000000 ecx=81f51200 edx=000001fa esi=81f4993c edi=00000000
eip=81f1eb0d esp=8039de30 ebp=8039de4c iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00000202
nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e:
81f1eb0d 8be5            mov     esp,ebp
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
8039de4c 8213b5a7 000000e6 0000000f 00000000 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
8039de6c 82139e7e 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x32
8039de88 82139cfc 8125c7ec 8125c668 00000000 nt!VfAssert+0xa9
8039de9c 821391b9 87e64000 00003000 8b30b544 nt!ViCheckPadding+0xef
8039deb8 8213897f 875fedd8 8b30b4e8 8b30b76c nt!ViFreeMapRegisterFile+0xa2
8039ded8 807820d8 875feef8 00000020 8039de00 nt!VfPutScatterGatherList+0xf0
8039def4 807ae99c 889fd0e8 8b30b4e8 892a4201 PCIIDEX!BmFlush+0x2a (FPO: [3,0,0])
8039df0c 807aee31 892a30e0 8b30b4e8 892a4201 ataport!IdeFlushScatterGatherList+0x24 (FPO: [3,0,4])
8039df34 807af12d 892a30e0 8b30b4e8 81f49920 ataport!IdeProcessCompletedRequests+0x5f (FPO: [2,2,4])
8039df88 81efb6a2 892a309c 892a3028 00000000 ataport!IdePortCompletionDpc+0xab (FPO: [4,15,0])
8039dff4 81ef92d5 98c078ec 00000000 00000000 nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x147
8039dff8 98c078ec 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiDispatchInterrupt+0x45 (FPO: [Uses EBP] [0,0,1])
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
81ef92d5 00000000 0000001b 00c7850f bb830000 0x98c078ec
start    end        module name
8040c000 80413000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Apr 11 02:25:29 2009 (49E037D9)
80413000 80483000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Apr 11 02:23:19 2009 (49E03757)
80483000 80494000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Apr 11 02:25:32 2009 (49E037DC)
80494000 8049c000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Sat Jan 19 02:27:15 2008 (4791A653)
8049c000 804dd000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Apr 11 00:13:51 2009 (49E018FF)
804dd000 805bd000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Apr 11 02:25:22 2009 (49E037D2)
805bd000 805cd000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 00:34:27 2008 (47918BE3)
805cd000 805e2000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:46:40 2009 (49E020B0)
80600000 80609200   PxHelp20 PxHelp20.sys Wed Mar 12 21:57:44 2008 (47D88A18)
8060b000 80687000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:21 2008 (47919015)
80687000 80694000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
80694000 806da000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:19:03 2009 (49E01A37)
806da000 806e3000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:08 2008 (47919044)
806e3000 806eb000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:51 2008 (47918B83)
806eb000 80712000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:19:16 2009 (49E01A44)
80712000 80721000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:19 2009 (49E01EF7)
80721000 80730000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:51 2008 (47918F7F)
80730000 8077a000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:25 2009 (49E01EFD)
8077a000 80781000   pciide   pciide.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:39:10 2009 (49E01EEE)
80781000 8078f000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
8078f000 8079f000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:13 2008 (47918F59)
8079f000 807a7000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
807a7000 807c5000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:39:10 2009 (49E01EEE)
807c5000 807f7000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:13:59 2009 (49E01907)
81e1e000 81e51000   hal      halmacpi.dll Sat Apr 11 00:13:13 2009 (49E018D9)
81e51000 8220a000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Sat Apr 11 00:16:30 2009 (49E0199E)
8460e000 8467f000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jun 15 08:48:53 2009 (4A364335)
8467f000 8478a000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:45:52 2009 (49E02080)
8478a000 847b5000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:37:32 2009 (49E01E8C)
847b5000 847f0000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Apr 11 00:46:21 2009 (49E0209D)
8480b000 848f3000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:46:42 2009 (49E020B2)
848f3000 8490e000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Apr 11 00:45:42 2009 (49E02076)
84927000 84932000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
84932000 8493b000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
8493b000 8494a000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918A38)
8494a000 849e9000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:23:43 2009 (49E01B4F)
849e9000 849fd000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:34 2008 (47919112)
84a00000 84b10000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:14:34 2009 (49E0192A)
84b10000 84b49000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:37 2009 (49E01F09)
84b49000 84b51000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:29:17 2007 (467B17DD)
84b51000 84b60000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:14:12 2009 (49E01914)
84b60000 84b87000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:40:12 2009 (49E01F2C)
84b87000 84bab000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:13:03 2009 (49E018CF)
84bab000 84bbc000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:39:14 2009 (49E01EF2)
84bbc000 84bdd000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Apr 11 00:39:05 2009 (49E01EE9)
84bdd000 84be6000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:50:29 2008 (47918FA5)
8da06000 8da93000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Apr 11 00:42:41 2009 (49E01FC1)
8da93000 8daab000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:39:17 2009 (49E01EF5)
8daab000 8dabc000   L1E60x86 L1E60x86.sys Mon Apr 27 03:18:29 2009 (49F55C45)
8dabc000 8dae2c00   e100b325 e100b325.sys Fri Nov 16 13:53:32 2007 (473DE72C)
8dae3000 8daee000   fdc      fdc.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:49:37 2008 (47918F71)
8daee000 8daf6000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed Oct 18 01:44:46 2006 (4535BF4E)
8daf6000 8db09000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:17 2008 (47918F5D)
8db09000 8db14000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8db14000 8db1f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8db1f000 8db39000   serial   serial.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:34 2008 (47918F6E)
8db39000 8db43000   serenum  serenum.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:49:29 2008 (47918F69)
8db43000 8db46200   EIO      EIO.sys      Tue Oct 16 09:53:40 2007 (4714C264)
8db47000 8db76000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:40:07 2009 (49E01F27)
8db76000 8dbb7000   storport storport.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:19 2009 (49E01EF7)
8dbb7000 8dbc2000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 00:57:10 2008 (47919136)
8dbc2000 8dbd9000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)
8dbd9000 8dbe4000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:24 2008 (47919108)
8dbe4000 8dbf3000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Apr 11 00:46:30 2009 (49E020A6)
8dc03000 8e3645c0   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Fri Mar 27 14:52:31 2009 (49CD206F)
8e365000 8e366040   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Fri Mar 27 14:16:24 2009 (49CD17F8)
8e367000 8e373000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Apr 11 00:22:43 2009 (49E01B13)
8e373000 8e37e000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:20 2008 (47919050)
8e37e000 8e3bc000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:42:55 2009 (49E01FCF)
8e3bc000 8e3cb000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:52 2009 (49E01FCC)
8e3cb000 8e3ee000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:46:31 2009 (49E020A7)
8e809000 8e892000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:52:32 2009 (49E02210)
8e892000 8e8a2000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:51:14 2009 (49E021C2)
8e8a2000 8e8a3380   swenum   swenum.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:20 2008 (47918F60)
8e8a4000 8e8ce000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Apr 11 00:38:47 2009 (49E01ED7)
8e8ce000 8e8d8000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:55 2008 (47918B87)
8e8d8000 8e8e5000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)
8e8e5000 8e91a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:43:14 2009 (49E01FE2)
8e91a000 8e924000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:37 2008 (47918F71)
8e924000 8e935000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:56:28 2008 (4791910C)
8e935000 8e967000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:45:35 2009 (49E0206F)
8e967000 8e97d000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:45:51 2009 (49E0207F)
8e97d000 8e990000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8e990000 8e9cc000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:14:26 2009 (49E01922)
8e9cc000 8e9d6000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
99000000 9900e000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:45 2008 (479190E1)
9900e000 992ac540   RTKVHDA  RTKVHDA.sys  Tue Aug 18 05:30:35 2009 (4A8A74BB)
992ad000 992da000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:48 2009 (49E01FC8)
992da000 992ff000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:53:02 2008 (47919E4E)
992ff000 99308000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:27:57 2008 (47918A5D)
99308000 9930f000   Null     Null.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:12 2008 (47918F58)
9930f000 99316000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:10 2008 (47918F56)
99316000 99322000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:52:06 2008 (47919006)
99322000 99343000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:52:10 2008 (4791900A)
99343000 9934b000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:01:08 2008 (47919224)
9934b000 99353000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:01:09 2008 (47919225)
99353000 9935e000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:28:08 2008 (47918A68)
9935e000 9936c000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Apr 11 00:14:01 2009 (49E01909)
9936c000 99375000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
99375000 9938b000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:45:56 2009 (49E02084)
9938b000 9939f000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:45:22 2009 (49E02062)
9939f000 993a92c0   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Mon Aug 17 12:04:38 2009 (4A897F96)
993aa000 993f2000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:47:01 2009 (49E020C5)
993f2000 993f5b20   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Mon Aug 17 12:04:27 2009 (4A897F8B)
993f6000 993fd840   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Jan 20 02:07:58 2008 (4792F34E)
9a60c000 9a667000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:14:49 2009 (49E01939)
9a667000 9a67e000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:14:12 2009 (49E01914)
9a67e000 9a69f000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Aug 11 06:28:30 2009 (4A8147CE)
9a69f000 9a6a0440   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Mon Dec 17 04:10:20 2007 (47663CFC)
9a6d2000 9a6dc000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:36:12 2008 (47918C4C)
9a6dc000 9a6eb000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
9a6eb000 9a706000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:30:35 2008 (47918AFB)
9a706000 9a71d000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Aug 11 06:28:05 2009 (4A8147B5)
9a71d000 9a725000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Tue Aug 11 06:28:20 2009 (4A8147C4)
9a725000 9a7d5000   spsys    spsys.sys    Tue Mar 10 13:10:28 2009 (49B69F04)
9a7d5000 9a7e5000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
9a7e5000 9a7f8000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
a3ae0000 a3ce2000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Apr 21 07:39:34 2009 (49EDB076)
a3d00000 a3d09000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Sat Jan 19 01:01:09 2008 (47919225)
a3d20000 a3d2e000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
b9a01000 b9a6c000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:45:29 2009 (49E02069)
b9a6c000 b9a89000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:15:01 2009 (49E01945)
b9a89000 b9aa2000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:26 2008 (47918A7A)
b9aa2000 b9ab7000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:45 2008 (479190A5)
b9ab7000 b9ad8000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:14:39 2009 (49E0192F)
b9ad8000 b9af7000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:14:27 2009 (49E01923)
b9af7000 b9b30000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Apr 11 00:14:34 2009 (49E0192A)
b9b30000 b9b48000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Apr 11 00:14:28 2009 (49E01924)
b9b48000 b9b6f000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:15:02 2009 (49E01946)
b9b6f000 b9bbb000   srv      srv.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:15:17 2009 (49E01955)
b9bbb000 b9bcbe80   adfs     adfs.SYS     Thu Aug 14 10:57:15 2008 (48A447CB)
ba20b000 ba2e9000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:55:32 2006 (453C8384)
ba2e9000 ba2f3000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
ba2f3000 ba2ff000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Apr 11 00:46:06 2009 (49E0208E)
ba2ff000 ba315000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:28:02 2008 (47918A62)
ba315000 ba33d000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:13:52 2009 (49E01900)
ba33d000 ba378000   udfs     udfs.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:13:59 2009 (49E01907)
ba378000 ba385000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:12 2009 (49E01EF0)
ba385000 ba390000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
ba390000 ba398000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
ba398000 ba3a9000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Sat Jan 19 00:27:05 2008 (47918A29)

Unloaded modules:
9a6a1000 9a6ae000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9a6ae000 9a6b9000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9a6b9000 9a6c1000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9a6c1000 9a6d2000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
84be6000 84bf3000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
84bf3000 84bfe000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8490e000 84916000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
84916000 84927000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start    end        module name
80694000 806da000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:19:03 2009 (49E01A37)
b9bbb000 b9bcbe80   adfs     adfs.SYS     Thu Aug 14 10:57:15 2008 (48A447CB)
993aa000 993f2000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:47:01 2009 (49E020C5)
8daee000 8daf6000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed Oct 18 01:44:46 2006 (4535BF4E)
9a69f000 9a6a0440   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Mon Dec 17 04:10:20 2007 (47663CFC)
9a71d000 9a725000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Tue Aug 11 06:28:20 2009 (4A8147C4)
9a706000 9a71d000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Aug 11 06:28:05 2009 (4A8147B5)
993f2000 993f5b20   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Mon Aug 17 12:04:27 2009 (4A897F8B)
9a67e000 9a69f000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Aug 11 06:28:30 2009 (4A8147CE)
9939f000 993a92c0   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Mon Aug 17 12:04:38 2009 (4A897F96)
8079f000 807a7000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
807a7000 807c5000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:39:10 2009 (49E01EEE)
9930f000 99316000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:10 2008 (47918F56)
80494000 8049c000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Sat Jan 19 02:27:15 2008 (4791A653)
b9a89000 b9aa2000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:26 2008 (47918A7A)
a3d20000 a3d2e000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
ba2ff000 ba315000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:28:02 2008 (47918A62)
8da93000 8daab000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:39:17 2009 (49E01EF5)
804dd000 805bd000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Apr 11 02:25:22 2009 (49E037D2)
84bbc000 84bdd000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Apr 11 00:39:05 2009 (49E01EE9)
8049c000 804dd000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Apr 11 00:13:51 2009 (49E018FF)
ba378000 ba385000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:12 2009 (49E01EF0)
84bdd000 84be6000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:50:29 2008 (47918FA5)
9a60c000 9a667000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:14:49 2009 (49E01939)
9a667000 9a67e000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:14:12 2009 (49E01914)
84bab000 84bbc000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:39:14 2009 (49E01EF2)
992da000 992ff000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:53:02 2008 (47919E4E)
ba390000 ba398000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
ba385000 ba390000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
ba398000 ba3a9000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Sat Jan 19 00:27:05 2008 (47918A29)
9a6d2000 9a6dc000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:36:12 2008 (47918C4C)
8494a000 849e9000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:23:43 2009 (49E01B4F)
8dabc000 8dae2c00   e100b325 e100b325.sys Fri Nov 16 13:53:32 2007 (473DE72C)
84b60000 84b87000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:40:12 2009 (49E01F2C)
8db43000 8db46200   EIO      EIO.sys      Tue Oct 16 09:53:40 2007 (4714C264)
ba315000 ba33d000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:13:52 2009 (49E01900)
8dae3000 8daee000   fdc      fdc.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:49:37 2008 (47918F71)
805bd000 805cd000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 00:34:27 2008 (47918BE3)
8e91a000 8e924000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:37 2008 (47918F71)
807c5000 807f7000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:13:59 2009 (49E01907)
992ff000 99308000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:27:57 2008 (47918A5D)
84b87000 84bab000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:13:03 2009 (49E018CF)
848f3000 8490e000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Apr 11 00:45:42 2009 (49E02076)
81e1e000 81e51000   hal      halmacpi.dll Sat Apr 11 00:13:13 2009 (49E018D9)
8da06000 8da93000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Apr 11 00:42:41 2009 (49E01FC1)
b9a01000 b9a6c000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:45:29 2009 (49E02069)
8daf6000 8db09000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:17 2008 (47918F5D)
8493b000 8494a000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918A38)
8db09000 8db14000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8040c000 80413000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Apr 11 02:25:29 2009 (49E037D9)
8e8a4000 8e8ce000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Apr 11 00:38:47 2009 (49E01ED7)
8460e000 8467f000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jun 15 08:48:53 2009 (4A364335)
8daab000 8dabc000   L1E60x86 L1E60x86.sys Mon Apr 27 03:18:29 2009 (49F55C45)
9a7d5000 9a7e5000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
9a6eb000 9a706000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:30:35 2008 (47918AFB)
80413000 80483000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Apr 11 02:23:19 2009 (49E03757)
9a6dc000 9a6eb000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
8db14000 8db1f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8078f000 8079f000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:13 2008 (47918F59)
b9aa2000 b9ab7000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:45 2008 (479190A5)
b9ab7000 b9ad8000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:14:39 2009 (49E0192F)
b9ad8000 b9af7000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:14:27 2009 (49E01923)
b9af7000 b9b30000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Apr 11 00:14:34 2009 (49E0192A)
b9b30000 b9b48000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Apr 11 00:14:28 2009 (49E01924)
99353000 9935e000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:28:08 2008 (47918A68)
806e3000 806eb000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:51 2008 (47918B83)
8db47000 8db76000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:40:07 2009 (49E01F27)
8478a000 847b5000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:37:32 2009 (49E01E8C)
8e8ce000 8e8d8000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:55 2008 (47918B87)
84b51000 84b60000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:14:12 2009 (49E01914)
8467f000 8478a000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:45:52 2009 (49E02080)
8dbd9000 8dbe4000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:24 2008 (47919108)
8e3cb000 8e3ee000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:46:31 2009 (49E020A7)
8e924000 8e935000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:56:28 2008 (4791910C)
99000000 9900e000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:45 2008 (479190E1)
8e935000 8e967000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:45:35 2009 (49E0206F)
847b5000 847f0000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Apr 11 00:46:21 2009 (49E0209D)
9935e000 9936c000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Apr 11 00:14:01 2009 (49E01909)
8e9cc000 8e9d6000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
81e51000 8220a000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Sat Apr 11 00:16:30 2009 (49E0199E)
84a00000 84b10000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:14:34 2009 (49E0192A)
99308000 9930f000   Null     Null.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:12 2008 (47918F58)
8e365000 8e366040   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Fri Mar 27 14:16:24 2009 (49CD17F8)
8dc03000 8e3645c0   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Fri Mar 27 14:52:31 2009 (49CD206F)
8e967000 8e97d000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:45:51 2009 (49E0207F)
80712000 80721000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:19 2009 (49E01EF7)
806eb000 80712000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:19:16 2009 (49E01A44)
8077a000 80781000   pciide   pciide.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:39:10 2009 (49E01EEE)
80781000 8078f000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
ba20b000 ba2e9000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:55:32 2006 (453C8384)
992ad000 992da000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:48 2009 (49E01FC8)
80483000 80494000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Apr 11 02:25:32 2009 (49E037DC)
80600000 80609200   PxHelp20 PxHelp20.sys Wed Mar 12 21:57:44 2008 (47D88A18)
9936c000 99375000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8dbc2000 8dbd9000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)
8dbe4000 8dbf3000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Apr 11 00:46:30 2009 (49E020A6)
849e9000 849fd000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:34 2008 (47919112)
805cd000 805e2000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:46:40 2009 (49E020B0)
8e990000 8e9cc000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:14:26 2009 (49E01922)
99343000 9934b000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:01:08 2008 (47919224)
8e809000 8e892000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:52:32 2009 (49E02210)
9934b000 99353000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:01:09 2008 (47919225)
9a7e5000 9a7f8000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
9900e000 992ac540   RTKVHDA  RTKVHDA.sys  Tue Aug 18 05:30:35 2009 (4A8A74BB)
993f6000 993fd840   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Jan 20 02:07:58 2008 (4792F34E)
ba2e9000 ba2f3000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
8db39000 8db43000   serenum  serenum.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:49:29 2008 (47918F69)
8db1f000 8db39000   serial   serial.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:34 2008 (47918F6E)
9938b000 9939f000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:45:22 2009 (49E02062)
84b49000 84b51000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:29:17 2007 (467B17DD)
9a725000 9a7d5000   spsys    spsys.sys    Tue Mar 10 13:10:28 2009 (49B69F04)
b9b6f000 b9bbb000   srv      srv.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:15:17 2009 (49E01955)
b9b48000 b9b6f000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:15:02 2009 (49E01946)
b9a6c000 b9a89000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:15:01 2009 (49E01945)
8db76000 8dbb7000   storport storport.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:19 2009 (49E01EF7)
8e8a2000 8e8a3380   swenum   swenum.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:20 2008 (47918F60)
8480b000 848f3000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:46:42 2009 (49E020B2)
ba2f3000 ba2ff000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Apr 11 00:46:06 2009 (49E0208E)
8dbb7000 8dbc2000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 00:57:10 2008 (47919136)
99375000 9938b000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:45:56 2009 (49E02084)
8e892000 8e8a2000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:51:14 2009 (49E021C2)
a3d00000 a3d09000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Sat Jan 19 01:01:09 2008 (47919225)
84932000 8493b000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
84927000 84932000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
ba33d000 ba378000   udfs     udfs.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:13:59 2009 (49E01907)
8e8d8000 8e8e5000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)
8e3bc000 8e3cb000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:52 2009 (49E01FCC)
8e8e5000 8e91a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:43:14 2009 (49E01FE2)
8e37e000 8e3bc000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:42:55 2009 (49E01FCF)
8e373000 8e37e000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:20 2008 (47919050)
99316000 99322000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:52:06 2008 (47919006)
99322000 99343000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:52:10 2008 (4791900A)
80721000 80730000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:51 2008 (47918F7F)
80730000 8077a000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:25 2009 (49E01EFD)
84b10000 84b49000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:37 2009 (49E01F09)
8e97d000 8e990000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8e367000 8e373000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Apr 11 00:22:43 2009 (49E01B13)
8060b000 80687000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:21 2008 (47919015)
80687000 80694000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
a3ae0000 a3ce2000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Apr 21 07:39:34 2009 (49EDB076)
806da000 806e3000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:08 2008 (47919044)

Unloaded modules:
9a6a1000 9a6ae000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9a6ae000 9a6b9000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9a6b9000 9a6c1000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9a6c1000 9a6d2000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
84be6000 84bf3000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
84bf3000 84bfe000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8490e000 84916000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
84916000 84927000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 000000E6
Arguments 0000000f 00000000 00000000 00000000


----------



## dilian_traikov

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

I downloaded the last update from here.I installed it and about two minutes later I got an BSoD with this error 0x000000C4.Then I was unable to connect to the internet but as my internet often stops I waited.But after another 20 minutes I got the same error again and another 20 minutes for a third time.So I decided to uninstall the driver and reinstall the previous version and my internet started.Also when I reinstall the driver using the "Scan for Hardware Changes" button of the Device Manager the internet starts but when I update the driver I again lose the internet connection.So I won't update it for now so I can write you this.Now it's been more than 30 minutes and I haven't got a BSoD.Here are the minidumps.


----------



## usasma

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

Have you changed the settings on Driver Verifier to verify *ALL* drivers? 

This one points at iqvw32.sys - which is another component of your Intel Network Adapter. This confirms that there's a problem there.

The next step would be to get a hold of another network adapter and install it to see if it works. They're fairly cheap ($15 US at most electronics stores).


----------



## dilian_traikov

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

Yes I have set it to verify all drivers.Now I'm not getting any errors but my computer runs slow.Some of my games are shattering like I said in one of my previous posts.Can you look at it and the picture I have given and tell me what may be causing that?


----------



## usasma

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

I can't find the link to the pictures - but there's an easy way to test this.

Turn off Driver Verifier (delete existing settings) and then reboot. Test to see if it still does it. If not, then it was Driver Verifier causing it.

Please turn Driver Verifier back on with ALL drivers being verified. We need a memory dump file from when that happens to see if we can capture the error and properly relate it to what's happening.


----------



## dilian_traikov

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

Here is the link.What do you meen by "when that happens"?Which that?


----------



## dilian_traikov

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

I spoke to the guy that built my computer and told him about the network adapter.He told me to plug in my internet cable into the other jack and disable the previous network connection.So that may as well solve the problem with the intel network adapter.Now I just want my system to run smoothly.


----------



## dilian_traikov

*Re: Blue Screen 0x000000D1*

I want you to know that I forgot to disable Driver Verifier.Now I did so and the computer runs great.Thank you all for your help I really appreciate it. ray:


----------



## usasma

That's good to hear. Please let us know if the BSOD's return.

Good luck!


----------

